# Nikon FM shutter button problems... NEED ADVICE PLEASE!!!



## Zoolfoos (Oct 28, 2004)

My only film SLR, a Nikon FM, which was given to me a few years ago by my father is now starting to have a few problems. It's only about 20 years old... which is when my father bought it. My problem is that when you press the shutter button it does not come back up. I am hoping that the spring (I'm assuming it's a spring) is just out of place and not broken. I was tempted to open it up and have a look... but knowing me that would end in disasater. If any of you have experience in camera repair or experience with this problem and can tell me whether or not it will be safe to fix and how I would appreciate it. Aside from the fact that I use my camera regularly, I need it for a class and do not want to wait the time it usually takes for repair shops to repair the camera unless I have to. 

Please help!! 

Thanks all,
Kevin


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 28, 2004)

Unless you really have confidence in your ability to disassemble, and more importantly re-assemble the camera, I'd say let a pro do it.  I sent 3 cameras off to camerarepair.com, and they had them fixed in about a week.  At 20 years old it needs a Clean, Lube, and Adjust anyway.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 29, 2004)

I agree with Matt, a CLA is always welcome on a 20+ year old SLR.  As for the shutter button, it can get stuck due not only to a broken spring (although I seriously doubt that's the case) but also due to 'sticky' fingers that leave a residue on it and eventually sticks.  See if you can rub a q tip dipped in very little rubbing alcohol around the button making sure no liquid goes inside.   It might reset it.

Other than that, a CLA.

Good luck.


----------

